# Is it just me?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Is it just me? I do not care for thumb breaks on holsters made for CCW. If a CCW holster is well made it should secure a handgun properly. your comments are welcome. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 I am with ya Richard..


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Have 6 holsters none with thumb breaks.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope don't like 'em, don't own a CCW holster with them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got over 15 different holsters for CCW and the only one's that have a thumb break are shoulder holsters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

*Necessary when mountain biking.*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: Whazza thumb break??:mrgreen:


----------



## 2cam2go (Jul 8, 2006)

Richard,
Thumb break holsters are my first chioce for CCW. I found them to be necessary when I was in law enforcement. The NYPD required thumb break holsters when assigned to non uniform assignments, uniform/back up firearms, range dates and off duty. 
True, a well made leather holster should retain the firearm. Sadly, over time they all loose some retention.

However, when you are out running, bicycle riding(earlier post), just about any physical activity a thumb break will keep your handgun in the holster. I have never experienced difficulty removing my handguns or had my draw times compromised. Thumb break holsters of course, are not for everyone.
P.S. Our customers order thumb break holsters over open top designs at a 3 to 1 ratio.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I could see where some people might need them, but I have carried many years IWB and never had, or needed them. If I was riding a Bronc I would want one, but at my age I won't be moving fast enough to need one unless I was to fall. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I have a leather belt holster, I like the thumb break. Granted, it started in the 1990s with my love of 1911s. But now, even on my Walther P99, I like the thumb break.

Its a natural motion to click it while removing it - so, I don't feel like it's a neg. And, I like teh added security of it staying in there no matter what I do.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I understand police departments wanting extra security. Most LEOs, that are shot, are shot when the other party takes the LEO's weapon. I do not see this as a problem for the average licensed person. I can also see wanting extra security when involved in sports; at my age I no longer am active in sports. Regards, Richard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I also do not own a thumb break holster at this time and prefer open top type. One good thing about a thumb break not mentioned so far is the part of the strap against the body puts leather between the gun and the body. Less sweat transfer and gun rub. I'll stick with open top and if I start sweating I'll just find me an air conditioned Margarita bar. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I also do not own a thumb break holster at this time and prefer open top type. One good thing about a thumb break not mentioned so far is the part of the strap against the body puts leather between the gun and the body. Less sweat transfer and gun rub. I'll stick with open top and if I start sweating I'll just find me an air conditioned Margarita bar. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


More and more manf.'s are putting sweat shields on their CCW holster lines and MOST custom shops will if you just ask (if the model you want is alredy made that way).The new sidewinder I ordered from Pale Horse leather comes w/one standard.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use open top belt/IWB holsters exclusively, though Galco sells lots of thumb break holsters. I have carried a gun for a long time, and have never had a gun even come close to falling/coming out of an open-top holster, though I have always used high-quality holsters. Open-tops are undeniably faster (check it on a shot timer) and less prone to fumbling.

If there's a concern about the holster eventually loosening, well, you can always replace it or have it repaired. Galco, for example, expects a 5-10 year service life out of a holster in daily use. If you can't spend $50-$100 every five or ten years on a new holster, I don't know how you can afford to train and practice enough to safely carry a gun, anyway. A plastic holster will avoid the whole issue, of course, and even leather holsters with tension units can be tightened by the user if they eventually loosen.

My general experience is that (outside law enforcement or "extreme sports") the more experienced a shooter is, the less likely they are to use a thumb break. This is particularly so if they have been to upper-level training or shoot in "practical" competition. This is not to say that there's necessarily anything wrong with thumb breaks, but my general opinion is that non-LEOs who use them are erring on the side of excessive caution.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, OK, I give!!! I'll never even look at a thumb break again. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I also do not own a thumb break holster at this time and prefer open top type. One good thing about a thumb break not mentioned so far is the part of the strap against the body puts leather between the gun and the body. Less sweat transfer and gun rub.


I've got several open top IWB holsters and they all have a "sweat shield".


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

All my CCW holsters are open top, high quality leather. I've never had one give me trouble. I like not having the chance to fumble the draw by unsanpping, and the fact that you can get a full grip on your piece quicker with out the thumbsnap.

Thumbsnap = thumbs down IMO


----------

